# Halloween thread?



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I can't find the thread about the elegant ladies halloween themed buffet...
Anyway, I was just at the sopermarket and waiting at the checkout & there was one of those cheap "Pillsbury Halloween Treat" booklets. I never use them because they are usually cake mix stuff etc., but looked through and there was "Creamy Candy Corn Pudding". I didn't read the recipe (Boxed pudding??) but the picture fit some of what was in the thread. They were small triangular shaped elegant glasses with layers of the orange, yellow, white. Really looked like candy corn in a glass... could maybe be done with a nice mousse? I couldn't find it online, but I bet it could be found at the checkout for a peak.
pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks....thread was in Pro Food above.....


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

YW Shroom, was waiting for you to show up! lol
pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

got an event tomorrow for 600 with 40 other chefs.....

ideas can come from any genre.....twisting ingredients to a new level of yum.


----------

